
Show HN: Ocean – Make music together online - talkinghead
https://www.oceanwaves.io
======
talkinghead
added logged out demo page so you can have a shot before registering (beat
will save if you sign up)
[https://www.oceanwaves.io/demo](https://www.oceanwaves.io/demo)

------
JansjoFromIkea
This looks really neat! Gonna try and get some friends to play with it later.

I've a (significantly more modest, far closer to a toy) project I'm working on
atm that does similar stuff, was kind of stunned at how few options there were
for musicians to collaborate. VST Connect Pro seemed to be the only thing I
could find and that's a bit excessive for most

RE mobile site, are you planning on including full functionality or stripping
it down to be a simpler set of controls.

~~~
talkinghead
Exciting! let me know how you get on.

Yes there are limited options and can get a lost in endless setup.

Re mobile site, exploring performance and some other features, will post an
update in time.

ps thanks everyone who has clicked and signed up!

~~~
JansjoFromIkea
Hey man, just had a play with it there, love these kinds of things!

Here's some notes I took:

\- Is there a reason the verification email isn't sent out automatically on
registering?

\- New project should maybe directly open the project? Basically get people
into playing with the thing asap. Maybe some demo tracks already there to
tinker with too?

\- I think most of this is pretty intuitive to anyone who's used any music
software before but the collection of loops listed at the bottom confused me
initially, I was like "what's this L0 button? why doesn't it do anything?" I
dunno if Svelte (which is what my devtools are suggesting is used, might be
wrong) has anything like it but something like `react-joyride` as an opt-out
initial screen to help onboard people could save you some time dealing design
side stuff.

~~~
talkinghead
first two added now!

we're exploring different options for demo page but signups coming in okay so
far. Agree some more optional onboarding is a good idea, we've tested this
before to some success..

glad you enjoyed, any more feedback super welcome

thanks

------
gitgud
This is pretty cool. I like the examples on the home page, on mobile now, so
can't test the composer functionality, but some nice tunes!

~~~
talkinghead
mobile site still under development, thanks for checking out the tracks!

------
bruceb
The last screen shot replace the icon with a person's actual pic.

~~~
talkinghead
thought we'd show off our airpod referencing zero state.

will update

------
talkinghead
!!

pushed a hotfix for a bug which sometimes caused users first project to not
work!

